

The Pied Piper Effect - arnauddri
http://avc.com/2014/04/the-pied-piper-effect/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29

======
cabinguy
I guess the irony of the pied piper leading a large group of children to their
deaths was lost on Mr. Wilson.

~~~
CmonDev
The rats did not survive as well...

------
joshmlewis
I highly doubt he is oblivious to the show so I'm wondering if he truly didn't
think of it in the moment (unlikely) or he purposefully link baited the title
on (not that he would need to) but for anyone wondering: no, this isn't a blog
post with the stark comparisons of how the TV show Silicon Valley effects us
in reality.

~~~
Terretta
> _“wondering if he truly didn 't think of it in the moment”_

He was distracted by the sesame seeds.

------
rrrene
What does this have to do with Pied Piper (or the "Silicon Valley" show)? Am I
missing something in the article?

~~~
campbellmorgan
I read the article for the same reason, but I assume he's referring to the
original Pied Pipe of Hamlin (ie encouraging everybody to follow the lead)

------
phpnode
> "This is like giving every MIT student a laptop thirty years ago"

Pardon?

~~~
mseebach
> "That didn’t happen, but I had to make some kind of comparison."

?

~~~
phpnode
Right, it didn't happen. And if it had it would have been:

1\. Totally different, as bitcoins are not portable general purpose computers.

2\. Two orders of magnitude more expensive than $100 per student.

So I'm wondering why on earth this person would draw such a comparison?

~~~
nadaviv
I'm guessing that he's probably referring to the concept of giving them access
to a very new technology at a very early stage.

------
carlmcqueen
I stuck around to the end of the article wondering if he'd reference bitcoin
scenes in the HBO show but it just kept to bitcoin.

tricked.

